# Cheese Baits?



## tye dye twins

So my buddies talk a lot about using cheese as a bait. I was just wondering what you all think makes the best cheese bait for mainly TROUT? Cheese bait advise is welcome for all other types of fish (cats, carp, etc.) as well but atleast this way you guys know where to start in oder to answer my question. So say cheese!


Update: I am talking store bought cheese.


----------



## americanforkdude

I'm not sure what your reffering to for sure but I think you want advice on powerbait and similar products? This is my advice and I've spent countless hours fishing with cheese baits. Certain ones work really well certain times of the year and other times you might as well leave it at home. This is particularly true on certain reservoirs or bodies of water. For instance, my favorite bait at Deer creek, strawberry, and few others in the fall would be the Powerbait Salmon Peach flavor. Chartreuse seems to work well in the spring/early summer. Rainbow is probably the most versatile for me. 
Another thing to consider is what food supply is in the lake. Back in the "good days" at scofield when the minnows ans shiners were abundant, a fish wouldn't touch powerbait this time of year or if they would it would be very seldom.
Lots of other companies are making bait: eagle claw, patzkes, Sierra, Predator, Zekes. I think Powerbait generally has the upper hand on all of them. I've had good luck on the rainbow predator and the orange patzkes but if I could only take one bottle it would deffinately be powerbait's. 
One thing to consider is some people make their own bait. A very close friend of mine makes bait and has really excelled at times with certain baits when no other baits have worked. He gave me the opportunity to make my own this winter off his supplies and there is quit a process behind making bait it's not just throw in some cheddar and some garlic. His bait at time will outfish everyone else's hands down. Then again, at certain times, powerbait seems to be the ticket. Hope it helps.


----------



## sawsman

Velveeta. I remember using it when I was a kid. It never stayed on the hook very good but the fish sure seemed to latch onto it when it did. -|\O-


----------



## Critter

Velveeta used to be the staple cheese bait for fishing. You could add just about any flavor to it to adjust to what the fish were biting on that day. I remember back in the 60's there was a fella that had a bait shop around Vivian Park in Provo Canyon. He made pokey bait out of it. It contained all kind of secret ingredients and it caught fish at Deer Creek and Strawberry. I remember that the main ingredient was a anise flavor. But you could add what ever flavor or color that you wanted depending on the fish. Also if you got hungry you could eat it right out of the box along with a hand full of corn that you were fishing with also.


----------



## tye dye twins

Is corn a leagal bait?


----------



## Critter

tye dye twins said:


> Is corn a leagal bait?


It was back then and the cuts in Strawberry loved it. Perhaps that is why they outlawed it. I know that it couldn't of been all of the empty cans sitting on the bottom of the reservoir or along the bank not to mention how much corn was thrown into it to chum up the fish.


----------



## Fishrmn

You can buy all kinds of baits and scents that are corn flavored. Berkely Power Bait is available in Corn scent. Corn isn't illegal because it is too effective. It's illegal because people chummed with it to the point of having a carpet of corn in some of the bays at Strawberry and other trout waters.

Fishrmn


----------



## americanforkdude

I don't know if the rumor is true but I heard the reason corn is illegal is the fish can't digest it. After they eat themselves to death there belly's get so compacted with it that they aren't able to eat anything else and they aren't able to get any of the nutrients from the corn? Could anyone confirm that? That's why you can use corn flavored stuff but not actual corn.


----------



## k2muskie

Here's a link to a study done in Pennsylvania with Trout and corn...not from Utah and it's from 1992

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/page ... n_chum.htm


----------



## wyoguy

americanforkdude said:


> I don't know if the rumor is true but I heard the reason corn is illegal is the fish can't digest it. After they eat themselves to death there belly's get so compacted with it that they aren't able to eat anything else and they aren't able to get any of the nutrients from the corn? Could anyone confirm that? That's why you can use corn flavored stuff but not actual corn.


I have heard that as well. If you look in the stool of cattle and sheep that have been fed whole corn you will see lots of undigested kernals. The same is true of humans. On the other forum there was a post awhile back with pictures of a fish with a gut full of corn, so apparently it is true.


----------



## Bhilly81

americanforkdude said:


> I don't know if the rumor is true but I heard the reason corn is illegal is the fish can't digest it. After they eat themselves to death there belly's get so compacted with it that they aren't able to eat anything else and they aren't able to get any of the nutrients from the corn? Could anyone confirm that? That's why you can use corn flavored stuff but not actual corn.


at one time i heard that the corn is illegal due to the fish would swarm in and eat it up and then it would swell up in them and cause them to explode but what i never was able to get an answer about it was that why would the corn swell up in the lake water when the corn comes in a can full of water most of the time


----------



## tye dye twins

Alright enough with the corn comments.... we all know never to use it. 
Besides its getting a little too corny. o-|| 

So how about the CHEESE questions? Anybody else ever use cheese out there? If so what type (store bought, bait compainies, whatever) of cheese works best for trout, catfish, carp, etc. Too bad we can't use just a single piece of corn! Sounds like it was Dy-no-mite!


----------



## REPETER

Velveeta still works great. Like others have said, it's tough to keep on a hook so use the bait holder hooks (treble with the wire in the middle). Using those hooks has high mortality~ so best to fish in places where you can keep 'em and cook 'em


----------

